# Mexico drug cartel wars



## ginscpy (Dec 6, 2011)

more deaths than Nam, Korea US deaths - approaching WW1 US death 

probably won t approach WW2  but you never now 

a bunch of subhuman savages - as aretheconsimers in America who purchase illegal drugs


----------



## Mr.Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Progressives want all that shit - its their talking points...

Mr. 8 heads in a duffel bag immigrates to Chicago, he kills a few people and all of a sudden its an example to ban guns, raise taxes and put more street cameras up.. They fuck a Latina, live on welfare then have future democrat babies, not to mention voting democrat themselves and whom are happy to support them with taxpayer dollars via entitlements and free lunch programs...

Of course this is while they play Mr. heads in a duffel bag off as a "poor immigrant."

Besides, most illegals are drug mules anyways. The cartels pay their way into the us while they transport dope. The best part of it is that most illegals that get caught with dope in the US only face deportation while if an American citizen was caught with the quantity of dope may who were deported were caught with they would be facing a firm prison sentence...

So not only do these criminals usually face no consequences for their actions - they get to bounce back and forth like a fucking pinball from Mexico to the US and vice versa..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2011)

I keep warning and warning...This is where are troops need to be. We need to kill each and everyone of these drug cartel bastards!


----------



## Cowman (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Progressives want all that shit - its their talking points...



Go fuck yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2011)

THIS IS where our men should be fighting. To protect their nation instead of the otherside of the planet for nothing.


----------



## occupied (Dec 6, 2011)

Confronting the cartels needs to done very carefully, I am certain the only reason that the level of violence seen in Mexico is mainly confined to Mexico is because the cartels do not want us to militarize the border. The relatively isolated incidents on our side of border could get much, much worse if we go John Wayne on their asses without Mexican authorities getting a handle on them first.


----------



## Photonic (Dec 6, 2011)

occupied said:


> Confronting the cartels needs to done very carefully, I am certain the only reason that the level of violence seen in Mexico is mainly confined to Mexico is because the cartels do not want us to militarize the border. The relatively isolated incidents on our side of border could get much, much worse if we go John Wayne on their asses without Mexican authorities getting a handle on them first.



And then this happened.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives want all that shit - its their talking points...
> ...



I suppose I shattered your universe and now you're bent??

Telling a democrat the truth is like explaining to a 7-year-old Santa presently doesn't climb down the fireplace you don't have....


----------



## Mr.Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

occupied said:


> Confronting the cartels needs to done very carefully, I am certain the only reason that the level of violence seen in Mexico is mainly confined to Mexico is because the cartels do not want us to militarize the border. The relatively isolated incidents on our side of border could get much, much worse if we go John Wayne on their asses without Mexican authorities getting a handle on them first.



Or Texas and Arizona....


----------



## editec (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Progressives want all that shit - its their talking points...
> 
> Mr. 8 heads in a duffel bag immigrates to Chicago, he kills a few people and all of a sudden its an example to ban guns, raise taxes and put more street cameras up.. They fuck a Latina, live on welfare then have future democrat babies, not to mention voting democrat themselves and whom are happy to support them with taxpayer dollars via entitlements and free lunch programs...
> 
> ...


 
Reap what you sow, America.


----------



## Cowman (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



No, you're just a total lying douche.


----------



## Douger (Dec 6, 2011)

Matthew said:


> THIS IS where our men should be fighting. To protect their nation instead of the otherside of the planet for nothing.


Your "men"=meatheads are busy protecting the opium crop in Afghaniland.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 6, 2011)

This democrat administration is not only NOT going to put any sort of law enforcement on the border but if any law enforcement officer does try to do their job, they will be prosecuted and imprisoned (if they live).  Likewise any American citizen that attempts to defend themselves, family or property.


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 6, 2011)

Mexico was already dangerous even before the drug wars.

hate the country


----------



## waltky (Nov 25, 2016)

Heads are rollin' in Mexico...

*Wave of Mexico violence reveals hidden graves, severed heads*
_Nov 25,`16 -- Soldiers and police fanned out Friday across the southern Mexican state of Guerrero, chasing a wounded gang leader and trying to quell a wave of violence that included the discovery of hidden graves holding dozens of bodies and a camp where gunmen stored the severed heads of nine rivals in a cooler._


> The clashes between drug gangs were complicated by the fact that townspeople fed up with the violence had formed "community police" vigilante squads in many places. The squads often prevent police and soldiers from moving freely and sometimes act on behalf of the gangs.  Gov. Hector Astudillo announced that federal authorities would return to patrol areas where dozens of often-dismembered bodies have been dumped on roadsides in recent weeks.  The state has been riven, not just by the killings, but by the kidnapping of about a dozen people in the town of Ajuchitlan. Residents there announced they would create a vigilante force to look for the kidnap victims, an idea that threatened to create yet another armed group.
> 
> The Ajuchitlan residents were apparently kidnapped last week by a fugitive gang leader known as "El Tequilero," who was believed to be wounded and hiding out with his kidnap victims in the mountains.  The state attorney general headed up a massive manhunt using helicopters and ground troops to look for him. But Astudillo warned that the vigilantes would have to withdraw to allow police and soldiers to do their jobs.  "The army, the state police, they can't be there with armed groups," Astudillo said. "Withdraw, and we will enter immediately. But for the two to be there at the same time, that is not possible."  The governor also announced the creation of mixed army-police patrols in parts of the state torn apart by cartel turf battles. One such area is the municipality of Zitlala, where a drug gang had set up a rural camp where it held kidnap victims and disposed of bodies.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 22, 2016)

Women in Mexico demonstrate against drug cartel violence...




*Women Fall Victim to Violence in Mexico's Decade-old War on Drugs*
_December 22, 2016 — Denisse Velasco has been suffering from acute anxiety since spring, when she narrowly escaped being abducted from a busy street in Guadalajara, Mexico._


> She was waiting at a bus stop one morning when a man jumped out of a taxi and tried to force her inside. Velasco suspects it was a drug trafficker intent on kidnapping her for ransom.  “The same thing could happen again in any moment,” Velasco told Reuters. “I walk different routes every day to make sure I'm not followed.”  Velasco's story is far from uncommon in Mexico, where violence against women has risen dramatically since the government declared war on organized drug trafficking 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2017)

Dispute over drug territory leads to 3 dead teens...




*Mexico youth gang kills 3 teens in drug dispute*
_Jan 8,`17 -- A hit squad made up of two teenage girls, a boy and a woman has been detained for allegedly killing three boys aged 13, 14 and 15 in a poor neighborhood of northern Mexico, authorities said Sunday._


> A police official in the northern state of Tamaulipas said the killings in the state capital of Ciudad Victoria appeared related to a dispute over control of street-level drug dealing. The official was not authorized to be quoted by name.
> 
> The purported youthful hit squad was said to be travelling in a van and shot their victims on the street late Saturday. A 17-year-old survived the shooting and was in serious condition at a hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 1, 2017)

Cartels tryin' to fill void left by El Chapo...




*19 killed in shootout between Mexican police, rival gangs*
_July 1, 2017 -- At least 19 members of rival gangs died in a shootout with police in Mexico's western Sinaloa state, state prosecutors said._


> The clashes resulted in injuries to five police officers Friday night.  The confrontation started around 8:15 p.m., when members of one gang allegedly killed two people from a rival gang in Villa Union. Police then chased the gunmen and engaged in a shootout in Aguaje, where 17 gang members were killed.
> 
> Police seized some two dozen weapons and three vans from the gang members.  Both local and state police investigated the shootout.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Mexico police kill 19 gunmen in big Sinaloa shootout*
_Sat, 01 Jul 2017 : Violence in Sinaloa jumped by 76% in the first five months of 2017, as infighting hits the cartel._


> Mexican police say they have killed 19 gunmen in a shootout in the northern state of Sinaloa.  Five police officers were injured in the confrontation.  It started on Friday night in the town of Villa Union and ended after a multiple car chase in Aguaje, a few kilometres away - both in Mazatlán.  The region has seen fierce in-fighting in the powerful Sinaloa drugs cartel since the arrest of its leader, Joaquín "El Chapo" Guzmán, last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

